# caligrowkit&#039;s easy delux Mushroom growing kit



## caligrowkits12 (Jan 19, 2013)

Grow pounds of mushrooms with our most popular kit. it is easy for beginner. Grow like a Pro. Simply Plug N Play. price @ only $94


----------

